

90k+ Paid Chrome Web App Store Users and growing 5k/week - jdavid
http://www.chromeosapps.org/chrome-web-store-sales-slow-to-a-trickle-really/

======
jkincaid
Ugh. This post is flawed. I've been in contact with him all afternoon trying
to explain why (I wrote the original post he is attempting to debunk).

Under his 'Paid Apps' banner he is counting applications that use in-app
purchases (but are initially free) and that offer free demo periods.

He doesn't know how many of those users are actually paying for items within
the applications using in-app purchases, and he doesn't know how many people
are paying once their demo expires.

I did my homework on this one. I looked at the 'Paid Apps' section listed on
the official Chrome Web Store. When I noticed how low the running weekly
download count was, I contacted Google and asked what was up. They said that
the 'Top Paid' section on their store was not listed in order (no idea why),
but even when I browsed through all of the 'Top Paid' applications, the one
with the most downloads still wasn't doing very well.

------
TomOfTTB
The problem is, by the site's own admission, the number of apps has doubled
(see their previous post) Meaning the per app sales of the store are half of
what they were. So while the numbers aren't as bleak as we thought they aren't
great either.

~~~
niallsmart
This seems an odd way to analyze the impact of user growth given that sales
distribution in app stores is so non-linear.

It would seem safe to presume that the growth in paid users will result in
stronger sales for the predominant apps – versus them being spread out over
the whole inventory.

------
aidenn0
Also, paid apps counts apps with in-app payments, so if, for example, you demo
MOG, that counts as a paid app as far as I can tell (correct me if I'm wrong)

------
VirgilSmith
So looking at the chart you would describe App Sales as trickling.

Geez.

